
Developing 10x faster with a cheap laptop using VS Code Remote Development - logronoide
https://dev.to/azure/developing-10x-faster-with-a-surface-go-thanks-to-vs-code-and-azure-mho
======
ktpsns
One regrets these setups when traveling frequently -- bad/unstable internet in
trains, terminals, hotels can make this very uncomfortable. Then one ends in
watching the offline stored videos because working is not possible.

For a stationary setup, however, with a stable and fast internet connection,
this might be perfect. But one might want to use a thin client in such a
situation anyway.

------
onion2k
Spending $288 a year to use VS Code on Azure in order to save money on a
laptop doesn't seem to make as much sense as spending $288 more on the laptop.
It's not like a $2,500 Macbook Pro is the _only_ other option.

